# Sun rise/set for camps in GC



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe Grand Canyon Private Boaters Assoc GCPBA has this information on their web site some where in their information section.

do a google search to get the web site link


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's a http://www.ceibaadventures.com/pdf/Boatmans_Almanac-3.pdf link to the list I've used. It's dated, but fairly accurate- horizons and the suns path haven't shifted that much...

Some names are different. If you've got specific camps in mind I've been the last three years in winter, so I've got a pretty good idea about sunny camps. There are some sections that are just tough to find sun, but if you plan ahead you should be able to get at least some sun wherever you camp. Have fun!


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Sometimes a new thread is more fun than a google search. This is a small trip, so if anyone has any obscure, "I couldn't believe how early/late we had sun!" place to be, I'd be glad to hear about it.
Cheers!


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Jmacn,

Okieboater has you moving in the right direction. It's on the GCPBA listserv, in the Files section.

Go to Yahoo Groups and scroll down to the "Boatman's Almanac pamphlet no pictures" file for that information. 

Hope this helps.

Rich Phillips
Secretary, GCPBA


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*The whole almanac is here...*

at this link on the River Runners for Wilderness Rafting grand Canyin WIKI :

https://rrfw.org/RaftingGrandCanyon/Camp_sun/shade

Have a Great trip! Yours, tom


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

Tom, are you always needing to be The Guy With All The Grand Canyon Information?


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Only from a certain corner...*

Hi Johnryan, yours is a curious post, the second i have seen in a week or so. The other very similar comment came from a dedicated GCPBA booster, and i see by your post history you fit that profile. Seems that you are troubled by the messenger without any regard to the message. Just sayin... So I will answer the same way I did last week. As to getting information out to river runners, many folks help get information out to the boating public. We all do what we can, and you are most welcome, if that was a veiled "thank you,"for getting as much information as we can out to river runners with as much factual research and ease of access as possible. All the best, tom


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Clearly Tom's passion for and knowledge of the Colorado River in Grand Canyon is matched by few, especially here on Mt Buzz. Thanks to all who contribute helpful information to those curious enough to ask. The boatman's almanac linked through Ceiba, GCPBA, and Tom's GC Wiki is the same resource I was hoping to improve upon as I know from experience is useful but not totally accurate. Perhaps a better reference doesn't yet exist.
-Stay Classy Mt Buzz


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

No Tom, not a booster. Just observing and saying.


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

Tom Martin said:


> ...As to getting information out to river runners, many folks help get information out to the boating public. We all do what we can, and you are most welcome, if that was a veiled "thank you,"for getting as much information as we can out to river runners with as much factual research and ease of access as possible. All the best, tom


Tom, you do a great job helping us all with your GC knowledge. I can't believe people want to hassle you so much. Keep up the good work.
Brian

P.S. I'm about half way through reading your book, "Big Water, Little Boats."
Very enjoyable. The vast number of photos really adds a lot. Thanks!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I have yet to meet Tom, but his demeanor (in written form anyway) is exemplary and his knowledge and willingness to share it is much appreciated! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Jmacn, the data we all link to is from a number of trips in the Grand Canyon using this tool: Solar Pathfinder - Solar site analysis 
I got to log in a few of those on an early 1990's GCMRC science trip. It was certainly not an exact science, as it depended where the pathfinder was set up on the beach at the camp or location we were at. It would take multiple trips or many units to get better coverage for additional camp sites. 
That said, winter sun is good at Nanko, Kwagunt, Tanner to Cardenas to Rattlesnake, Parkins, Bass, Below Fossil, Galloway, Stone, Stairway, Whitmore, Parashant, 202, 209, Pumpkin Spring, 220 upper and middle, 222, 224, and 242. Hope this helps, yours, tom


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

johnryan said:


> Tom, are you always needing to be The Guy With All The Grand Canyon Information?


johnryan, Why the snarky comment aimed at Tom Martin? To what end? Do you even know the man you shoot at other than what he posts up here? If not, that's your loss as he is a proven friend and good guy to many who do know him. Don't take my word for it, call him up and get to know him! You will feel better afterwards.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Mtroserider (May 11, 2011)

Tom, keep up the good work. I know that most appreciate and have benefited from your experience.
Steve


----------

